# High School Senior Year in Mexico



## islandervt (May 21, 2013)

We are moving to Guadalajara where our 15 and 8 year old will attend an American School. It was suggested that my 17 year old finish out his senior year through online courses which he is in favor of. Has anyone had experience in doing this? Since we won't be in the US anymore we're also not sure how the credits could be applied to his old school since I think you have to be a permanent resident in the school district to do this. Still checking on that.... Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------

